# Interisland shipping



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Any here have experience shipping live fish/plants/inverts between islands? I have received fish/plants interisland through USPS and Aloha Air Cargo. Is HI Dept. of Ag Inspection required for shipping interisland? My latest and only shipment thru Aloha Cargo from Aquascapes was stamped inspected. Quite a few years back I got fish from Mobetta Fishes (Big Island) thru USPS Priority and don't remember if it was inspected or not. Any input would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am definitely not an expert on this but if I had to guess I'd say there are far to many packages shipped daily for them to inspect each one. I think they probably have random checks for contraband's. Again, not an expert though just my guess.


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

I think DOA checks just to make sure invasive organisms aren't being spread from island to island. http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/pi/pq/interisland 
And Mobetta Fishes on the Big Island sells crystal red shrimp :twitch:


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

b15ser said:


> And Mobetta Fishes on the Big Island sells crystal red shrimp :twitch:


Yeah I just realized that recently when looking at their website. [smilie=b:

I called the HDOA Plant Quarantine office here and they said all live fish shipments should be inspected before shipping interisland. But they want to inspect at 8 AM, so I need to find out when shipments go out from different carriers. Don't want fish sitting in a box all day before being shipped.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's very easy to skip over the crs's on their website. I think it's to keep in on the DL They don't post a big close up pic. Good to know they can be got semi-locally.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

hard to bring things into the island and hard to bring it out too. They would even let me bring out live stuff from the island back to WA. Someone did release Amano in a creek in Taiwan, now you can catch Amano all year round.


----------

